# white blood cells in stool culture



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hello,I wanted to know if anyone knows if finding white blood cells in a stool culture is significant. I've been checked for Crohns and ulcerative colitis but no sign of that and I am wondering if my symtoms may be due to an infection. I've always had a sensitive stomach (lactose intol.), but things got so much worse after coming back from a trip. I've had about 4 sets of cultures checked for bacteria and parasites, but nothing has grown, I'm wondering if maybe it's just not being picked up....any ideas?


----------



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

i was in the hospital for 3 days because of my constant diarhea that i was having. They did tests on my blood and they kept telling me that my white blood count was high. But they did all the infection tests and bacteria and parasites and found nothing so maybe that is what happens. I am not quite sure but i just thought i would share my insight.


----------

